# Odd ignition problem on '85 720 4x4



## steve g. (Feb 23, 2006)

This is a good one. Whenever I use my turn signals or flashers something odd happens. The lights blink once or twice then go solid red. Once that happens the signals no longer blink and the ignition is stuck in "On" mode even when the key is out. I have to remove the battery connection to get it to stop being in the "on" position otherwise it's in prestart mode while it sits. The weird thing is the truck will stop doing it after it sits for awhile and then starts again as soon as I use the turn signals or hazards. 

I have replaced the ignition switch and it still does it. Also, removing the stop lamp fuse or the turn signal fuse makes it stop doing this, but then I end up with no brake lights and/or turn signals.


----------



## twinpilot001 (Jul 18, 2011)

things to try?? replace the turnsignal=FLASHER! Cheap & easy. Next remove the fuse box & look under for wires burned or ?? Also look into the area of wiring going thru firewall areas?? like if there is a plug in or connector ??


----------

